# BARFING several times today = blockage?



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Geez - I don't want to go to the e-vet!!! I'm worried about a blockage??????

Ruby puked this morning about 6am - would have been dinner which was a beef rib + beef kidney and a piece of duck jerkey. (she never used to 'eat' the ribs and the last one she ate 2/3 of - so I took this one away early like hardly the end cracked. No real dent in bone quantity. Puke was just white foam.

This morning a few hours after breakfast, I gave her the rest of the rib to gnaw on -- I LEFT IT OUT ON THE COUNTER OVERNIGHT :tsk: << Set the timer for 30 mins while checking on her at 20 mins. She had eaten a lot of it so I traded her another piece of DUCK JERKEY and threw the rest of the bone away = which was about a quarter+ of it.

I've lost count now - several hours ago she puked up kibble == hours after breakfast. Then she puked brown liquid. Then she puked more kibble + 2 more times on my lawn (I found one by stepping in it). she just puked again brown liquid.

She's been mostly alert watching birds but seems very uncomfortable with laying down -- does not seem like bloat as she is not distended or hard.' She is not panicking but is not normal self.

She HAS pooped at least twice today some little poops. No diarrhea.

I'm keeping an eye on her - she has been drinking water. Might feed no dinner or just boiled rice?

The 2 common denominators are the beef rib and the duck jerkey that says made in china but tested in us.....

She's pawing at the back door right now to come in (= good sign( but I want the puking outside for now.

What does this sound like? She gets raw dinners for 6 years - the ribs are a new batch and smell fine....


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

She barfed first this morning (foam) and had NOT eaten more than a tiny nibble of the rib bone - but then later she ate most of the bone >> but she did that last week similarly before I tossed the remaining 1/3 of the bone... No diarrhea yet...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I'm running out right now, don't have much time. But real quick, if I were you No rice(most certainly), no meals for 24 hours, homemade chicken broth(to keep hydrated) and chuck the duck jerky! Don't buy any more china treats...WAAAAYYYY too much crap going on with those!!

That's what I would suggest in this situation. But going to the vet it up to you, Im sure others will come on with more suggestions.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

What Scarlett said, and for Bob's sake throw that jerky away!!!

Sometimes bloat doesn't look like bloat until it's too late. e-vet might be necessary if you even *think* it's bloat.



HappyPuppy said:


> the duck jerkey that says made in china but tested in us.....


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree, toss the duck jerky, I would never feed anything made in china, especially with all the recalls lately. I hope everything will be ok, keep us posted. Sending good vibes your way


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Dammit - last time I was in the store I embarrassed myself with a bit of an anti-china rant.... and didn't buy anyhthing from there... This time, I really wanted some chicken jerkey and all of theirs (centinella) was from china << >> but they had special signs re 'made with care in china' -- and 'tested in usa' .... I KNEW BETER THAN TO GET THOSE!!! :twitch: She is still not right but not acting desperate... I think we are going to fast and wait and watch hoping to make a vet appt in the morning as necessary ... She came in the bathroom when I showered and drank a bit of water water our ritual...
I hope its not a blockage!! NO DINNER TONITE.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I would take her in, probably to the e-vet. The FDA has added duck jerky and sweet potato treats made in China to their "do not feed" lists, right alongside the chicken jerky. An acquaintance of mine had his dog die two weeks ago from liver failure, and the vet was certain it was due to the duck treats he fed. The dog was young and otherwise healthy.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

So, we did not go to the e-vet and ended up with a barfing dog ALL nite long.....  (several rugs to clean today). Just got back from reg vet and x-rays.... NO BLOCKAGE! They are keeping Ruby all day to put her on IV fluids (her gums were dry-ish) and doing bloodwork and testing specifically for pancreatitis. She's always had an iron gut, so this is worrisome. I think it was the beef rib moreso than the jerky but we'll see what the tests say. Ruby is still less energy than her usual self - drank a ton of water overnite and she never drinks after bedtime but at least twice, maybe 3 times, she immediately vomited the water back up. I'm glad it is not a blockage - that's a real worry and there have been a lot of scary blockage stories lately. I dont' like going to the vet and coming home without my dog...... it sure is quiet around here right now! Vet (not our usual vet) did respectfully give me an anti-raw lecture this morning - said regarding germs she thinks it's as dangerous as the chinese food contamination issues.... Dunno if I totally agree with her on that - and that is why we use the vet we have now at their practice, she supports me on that. 

X-rays ALSO shows worsening of Ruby's hip dysplasia and a change (new osteoarthritis) in her spine (I think near the hip area). This vet also wants me to start on adequan (sp?) shots. Ruby has been pretty asymptomatic so far and not showing obvious pain or stiffness so I've been holding off on the big stuff......but vet thinks the shots might be good to start now. I currently give glucosamine/chond./msm, vit-c and 2 fish oil gels daily.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would look into warm water therapy as well.............It does wonders for dogs with spine issues.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

acupuncture has made a huge difference in Babs, she couldn't really run, or get up the stairs now she is like a 5 year old pup running and jumping (on my couch no less) and climbs the stairs no problem.....I need someone to slow her down again...


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Vet confirmed pancreatitis. We got lucky with a mild case and were able to bring Ruby home just now.  That is a relief. They left the IV catheter in and we go back in the morning for another round of fluids. Sent me home with tramadol and an esophagus/stomach coating pill and 12 cans of Hills low-fat i/d. She is perkier but still kind of tired and not fully herself yet. Damn pancreatitis!!! Guess we dodged a bullet this time! We will ALL sleep better tonite I'm sure!

I've been waiting for the right time to build a ramp or stairs for our fairly high bed and this vet thinks it's time tho Ruby does not seem to show pain but vet is still convinced Ruby is experiencing discomfort....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it was just a mild form of pancreatitis. She will be right as rain in no time. 

I do adequan shots for my OA girl and have been for a few years. I definitely see the difference. But I also do acupuncture and laser therapy for her.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

My older dog Seamus has hip dysplasia. I give Ester C, Ligaplex, EPA 360 fish oil, vitamin E, and Glychoflex for that. 

I've read miraculous things about Ester C.

Joe



HappyPuppy said:


> X-rays ALSO shows worsening of Ruby's hip dysplasia and a change (new osteoarthritis) in her spine (I think near the hip area). This vet also wants me to start on adequan (sp?) shots. Ruby has been pretty asymptomatic so far and not showing obvious pain or stiffness so I've been holding off on the big stuff......but vet thinks the shots might be good to start now. I currently give glucosamine/chond./msm, vit-c and 2 fish oil gels daily.


----------

